# Summer Bay Resort - Las Vegas Desert Club



## Mimi (Apr 13, 2007)

We transferred our deeds to Las Vegas Desert Club. We were driven across the street to the larger, newly-remodeled, Plan D 2br 2ba unit in Condominium B (1030 sq. ft.) We own two of these deluxe units with nicer laundry room and one slightly smaller Plan C 2 br unit in Condo A, (1020 sq.ft.) with a different floor plan. We were told studio owners would be upgraded to smaller 1br units and former 1br owners would be moved to larger 1br units. Every unit will have a full-sized washer and dryer, gas fireplace, patio, and covered parking for 2 vehicles. Carpet will be in the bedrooms only (to reduce maintenance costs) with attractive ceramic tile throughout the timeshare (kitchen, dining room, living room, bathrooms, laundry room and patio. We were given floor plans for our units and points information. For Season 1: 62,000; Season 2: 65,000; Season 3: 73,600 and Season 4: 53,400. This is approximately a 34% to 38% increase. Since we do not own any 1br units, I do not have points allocations for Las Vegas Desert Club, but the increase is substantial, from 90% to nearly 119% over Summer Bay Resort. We did not convert from weeks to points.

RCI has awarded Summer Bay Resort at Desert Club a temporary Gold Crown rating. The new facility will not be ready to use until June or July, 2008. There are color photos of the remodeled Desert club units in the Summer Bay lobby. Buildings are numbered from 1 to 21. In addition to the activity lounge and buisness center, there are 5 clusters of buildings with their own pool, jacuzzi and fitness center. I was very impressed and pleased! 

Owners are offered additional units. One bedrooms go for $13,590 ans two-bedrooms go for $18,590. Tours are only offered to owners at this time by the sales group IMI Partners, who have been transferring the Summer Bay deeds. We were told units to non-owners will go for $24,990 (1br) and $34,990 (2br).


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mimi, thanks for the great update on our resort.  Sounds very exciting and I can't wait to see the new resort.

Who would have ever thought we'd be gold crown.

Anne


----------



## janapur (Apr 14, 2007)

Great news! Thanks for the info, Mimi.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 14, 2007)

Mimi, 

Were the units you saw aleady remodeled?  I assume that since you own weeks, nothing will change regarding your use.
Do they also have a one bedroom already remodeled and available to actuallly look at?
Are all of the tenants/owners already moved out of Desert Club? Did you see any construction/remodeling going on?

Sorry for so many questions!

Thanks for that update.


----------



## ava (Apr 14, 2007)

We just returned last night from an exchange to the Summer Bay in Las Vegas. We are not owners. We were offered all kinds of things in exchange for a timeshare presentation. We took the offer. 
They offered us a 1 bedroom at the new resort for $13,900. We would get 28,000 points for that 1 bedroom. We declined. That seems like a lot of money to me
We walked over to the new resort. I did not see any construction going on. That doesn't mean they aren't doing work inside I just did not see anything. 
They said they are looking at JUly 2008 for the move.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 14, 2007)

We were taken to a remodeled 2br unit. There are pictures of the models in the lobby, but we were not shown a 1 br unit, since we don't own any of these. One-bedroom lock-outs are also shown among various floor plans, for anyone owning 2 1br units.  No work will start until a majority of owners transfer their deeds. We were told current Desert Club residents are renting month-to-month and know they will be leaving their condos in the near future.  Desert Club rentals are still being advertised and accepted at the current time.

I was surprised to read Ava's post. My aunt and cousin were denied a tour while staying at one of our 2br units at Summer Bay, so they attended a Fairfield tour. We were specifically told current presentations for the Desert Club were for OWNERS ONLY with the same prices and points offered to Ava. Non-owners would pay over $10,000 more for their units, which seems equivalent to Fairfield's developer prices (see amounts noted in my previous post.)


----------



## ava (Apr 14, 2007)

The minute we checked in they sent us over to another person who showed us what we were entitled to if we attended the timeshare presentation. We are not owners there. I did not want to attend since I am sick of all of the lies these sales people give you. The gifts were worth it. It was pretty low key. They showed us a short movie which was their resort in Florida. Then then gave us the prices.
Then the "closer" came over.
It took a little over the 90 minutes they promised.


----------



## stevedmatt (Apr 15, 2007)

I got back from Summer Bay about a month ago. I am not an owner and I was offered a 1BR for 13,990 and a 2BR for 20,990. I was also offered a tour of the new Desert Club and refused. I was on an RCI exchange.

Considering you can buy these units resale for much less, it didn't make sense for me as I would be a year to year user and am not in need of RCI points. I have also heard if you already own a week, they are asking 8900 to convert that week to points, but have come down to 5900 when you don't show interest.


----------



## ava (Apr 15, 2007)

I have seen a number of them for sale on ebay. Is it a good trader? I have heard to stay away from owning in Las Vegas because there are so many units. It is becoming like Florida. Is this true?


----------



## jackio (Apr 15, 2007)

Mimi, thanks for updating us!  We signed our deed transfer in Feb. but have not received anything back yet.  At the time, we were not offered new units to buy, only the opportunity to convert our current weeks to points.  We did not accept.

Ava, Summer Bay units are not great traders now.  We owners are anticipating that they will be good traders once they receive their gold crown status after the move.  I know they say Las Vegas is becoming too built up now, like Orlando, but I still have trouble finding exchanges during peak times like holiday weeks.


----------



## ava (Apr 15, 2007)

Jackio,
Thanks for the honest reply. After seeing the new location for the Summer Bay I can't imagine it being completed by July 08, but you never know. Once they begin working it should go fast.


----------



## spatenfloot (Apr 15, 2007)

ava said:


> I have seen a number of them for sale on ebay. Is it a good trader? I have heard to stay away from owning in Las Vegas because there are so many units. It is becoming like Florida. Is this true?


They can be pretty useful traders depending on where you want to go. I just traded a 1br for a 3br Houses at Summer Bay in Orlando due to the owner preference. Others with better traders from other companies could not see the ones i did.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 15, 2007)

Spatenfot, 

That is good to know. I have not yet received my welcome packet from Summer Bay to learn about its "internal" trading preferences, but if you can get a 3 bed house in Orlando with a 1 bed in Las Vegas, that is indeed good!

What season did you use to trade and what week/time did you get in Orlando?


----------



## JoeMO (Apr 16, 2007)

*Told could get a 2 bed for a 1*

I called a few months ago to get the details on the free nights at SB they were giving to owners who wanted to come there and sign the paperwork for the new resort.  I was told that I might get a 2 bed for my 1 bed when the new resort is built.  My guess is that he was exaggerating the upgrade. I think that Mimi has the correct info.

I also noticed on the RCI Points Home Group reservation section that all of the SB resorts are not showing up.  It used to have the one in Gatlinburg and the two in FL.  I called RCI a few days ago and they said it was a glitch and they would put a request in to get it fixed.  I just checked and it still only has the LV resort listed.  I want to make a reservation in Gatlinburg for May of 2008, so hopefully they will get it fixed by May of 2007 so I can make my home resort reservation.

Thanks Mimi and everyone for all the good info.


----------



## Sandy (May 16, 2007)

JoeMO said:


> I was told that I might get a 2 bed for my 1 bed when the new resort is built.  My guess is that he was exaggerating the upgrade.



I think you were correct and might get the upgrade (similar to what the studio/efficiencies got) to the two bedroom.  It will depend on the return of you documents by Sept 1 and being successful in the lottery. 

This info is posted on the Desert Club deed exchange web site.


----------



## Mimi (May 19, 2007)

spatenfloot said:


> They can be pretty useful traders depending on where you want to go. I just traded a 1br for a 3br Houses at Summer Bay in Orlando due to the owner preference. Others with better traders from other companies could not see the ones i did.



While on the tour, we were told there was no connection between Summer Bay Las Vegas and Summer Bay in Orlando--no internal owner trading preferences.


----------



## spatenfloot (May 20, 2007)

Mimi said:


> While on the tour, we were told there was no connection between Summer Bay Las Vegas and Summer Bay in Orlando--no internal owner trading preferences.


Well they told you wrong info because it is the same management company.


----------



## Sandy (May 22, 2007)

*I will try to find out tomorrow*

I am here at Summer Bay in Orlando.  Going to the presentation tomorrow morning with my brother.  I will ask them whether there is a trading preference or internal trading system.

BTW, I am going b/c my brother wants to find out about this resort, since we are staying in one of the houses and it is definitely very impressive.


----------



## spatenfloot (May 22, 2007)

Sandy said:


> I am here at Summer Bay in Orlando.  Going to the presentation tomorrow morning with my brother.  I will ask them whether there is a trading preference or internal trading system.


Just remember, if the salesman's lips are moving....
There is no internal trading system. Any exchanges have to be through RCI. You do get a preference though.


----------



## ry"c (May 30, 2007)

*Summer Bay Deed Exchange Website Updated*

Dear Summer Bay Owners:

Check out the yesterday's updates to the website at:

http://deedexchange.summerbayresort.com/

James Reach


----------



## janapur (May 30, 2007)

Thank you James. As usual, we apprecitate your information and insight.

Would it be possible to attach a link with the bios of candidates for the upcoming election? I own five weeks now, but have not recived this information with my SB welcome packets. I do plan on attending the meeting on June 16th and look forward to meeting you in person.

TIA

Jana


----------



## anne1125 (May 30, 2007)

James, the website says the packets have been sent.  I did not get mine as yet.  Should I be concerned yet?

Anne


----------



## JoeMO (Jun 1, 2007)

*Packet*

I got my packet yesterday.  My name was wrong.  I called today and they are sending me a new packet with my correct name.  FYI

Joe


----------



## spatenfloot (Jun 4, 2007)

Everyone should be getting their packets by this week from what I can tell.


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 4, 2007)

I got mine and everything looks good.  I'll send it off this week.

Anne


----------



## Sandy (Jun 4, 2007)

Still have not gotten my package.


----------

